# Netra T1 200 Install, how to proceed from here.....



## snoozer (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello,

my name is Jan and I am new to FreeBSD. I am used to work with Debian and Ubuntu servers but for this particular harware I have sitting here FreeBSD seemed the most appropiate OS. With a mix of different HowTo type instructions and some intuition I was able to installe the basic system via tftp and nfs. The system boots fine and I can log in. To start with I have tried to use pkg to install packages. I was offered to have it installed because it was not present on the system. This failed and I installed it from the ports instead. Next I tried to run pkg update which also failed. Since I know I have internet access and DNS works just fine I am at a loss how to proceed. Here is the full outpot I get from running pkg update.


```
root@saurus:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:sparc64/quarterly/meta.txz: Not Found
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:sparc64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@saurus:~ #
```

I have checked the URL http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:sparc64/quarterly/meta.txz in a browser and I get a 404 error. What would be the correct URL and where would I configure this ?

I suppose it is also possible that I am on the wrong path and have mised an important step after the installation, I am wondering does anybody know a solution to above problem or has a link to a well done up-to-date HowTo for sparc64 on a headless Netra T1 via console cable  ?

My hardware:
lom>show
escape                  #.
model                   Netra T1 200
cut....../cut
lom>

I have installed from FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-sparc64-dvd1.iso via tftp for the loader and nfs.

Kind Regards
Jan


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't believe there is a pkg repository for the sparc64 architecture.  You'll have to build whatever you want from the ports collection, and even then you might find some ports that don't build for sparc64.


----------



## snoozer (Sep 23, 2017)

Ah.... that would explain that. OK, I will try to see how far I get with the ports.

Thanks anyway !
Jan


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2017)

Note that SPARC64 is a Tier 2 architecture.


----------

